# can't boot backtrack 3 from usb



## frustrated guy (Dec 24, 2008)

okay, i can boot plenty of linux distrubtions fine from my flash drive, but backtrack 3 i dont know how.

basically, i downloaded the .iso of backtrack 3, mounted it, and place the boot and backtrack files inside my flashdrive.

then i went into boot, ran the bootinst.bat file and turned it said boot was successful.

then i restarted computer, went to the f12 boot menu, selected usb drive, and instead of booting to the splash screen, it said an error and could not find kernal image: linux.

what am i doing wrong?


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Listen it isn't as easy as that. Because of the OS I am not comfortable with telling you the steps that are needed. All I will tell you is that it is more complicated than that, and there are a lot more steps. I would use your friend google for help with this one. 

Cheers!


----------

